# SE-L Tail Lights



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey everyone .. 

i called a Nissan Dealership nearby my place and they said they knew wat i am talkin about (wow !!) .. i asked them for the SE-Limited tails the 2 corners and how much .. he said 100 bux each and i asked the guy if they have the clear turn signal lense and he said yup.. should i go for it or find cheaper? what your opinion?


----------



## hard_charger (Jun 3, 2002)

i e-mailed mossy nissan and greg vogel quoted me $110 for the se-l tail center piece, which i'm assuming, of course, doesn't include the corners. $100 bucks for each corner seems like a lot of money... why is it so damn expensive? i'll e-mail mossy and see what they're selling the corners for... maybe they'll have better prices.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

What exactly is the SE-L tail centerpiece and corners? Is it the solid color non-reflective rear piece and the corners with the reverse lights in the light cluster instead of in the center piece, a la 200SX? If not, no big deal. Nonetheless, I like the 200SX rear end better than the Sentra rear end, can I get a rear corners and a centerpiece that will swap for mine?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i called mossy too.. he said he is out of them.. but i hope you get a chance to get a pricing.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

UnderDog said:


> *What exactly is the SE-L tail centerpiece and corners? Is it the solid color non-reflective rear piece and the corners with the reverse lights in the light cluster instead of in the center piece, a la 200SX? If not, no big deal. Nonetheless, I like the 200SX rear end better than the Sentra rear end, can I get a rear corners and a centerpiece that will swap for mine? *




the se-l tail lights are red with a clear blinker and the center pc is like a nice grey/black mixture.....like a light CF look....


----------



## hard_charger (Jun 3, 2002)

*gotta price from mossy*

according to greg vogel over at mossy, the corners are $80 each. i don't know about shipping and handling though...


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well according to Gunderson Nissan of EL Monte, I am making this up. They said "Are you sure they make Se-L sentras, i think you mean SE-R" First they question me, then they tell what i think i mean. I told him they were for a 99 sentra and then he gives the SE-R crap. They didnt even make them that year. I swear. On careful looking at the sentra page of the forums i thought maybe its just the sentra SE. Notice it doesnt state anywhere SE-L??? Who put in that L?? TO me it doesnt make sense SE-L = Special Edition Limited, its like saying the same thing twice. The parts "specialist" didnt even say anything about the SE. I am so pissed, DAMN YOU ESHEI and your taillights.


----------



## hard_charger (Jun 3, 2002)

goes to show you how much some dealers know. the "se-l," or special edition limited, is used to denote the four-door sentras with the sr20de engine. that way, it isn't confused *gasp* with the 200sx se, which has the ga16de engine. what further complicates things is that nissan had a four door sentra (gxe) limited edition series. only a small number of se-l's were made and sold. so, it's not too shocking your dealer didn't know what you were talking about. still. i guess it goes to show the value of dealers such as mossy and courtesy which clearly place some value on the nissan community.


----------



## BigHitter23 (Jul 9, 2002)

Where else are clear corners available (cheapest)?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I want the SE trunk panel alot more than the lights>>>Any1 down for a group deal on them????


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i can get clear corners for you about 40 bux big hitter. nice one as well... brand i think is APC.

i jes want corners


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *I want the SE trunk panel alot more than the lights>>>Any1 down for a group deal on them???? *


yeah, I want the lights and center piece too. There's a high demand for them but I doubt Nissan would have a group deal on them. If anyone want's to try, call greg up at 1-866-55-mossy.

BTW, here's a pic of a 99SE-L trunk panel (photoshop I did a little while ago)


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The 98 Sentra with the SR20DE motor is an SE and does not have the much sought (sp?) after tails...

The 99 Sentra with the SR20DE motor is the SE-L, and has the tails everyone is looking for...


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

most of nissan dealers dont realize before they speak their computers are inferior and most of the counterman have no knowledge of the cars the work with over there i deal with like 8 different nissan dealers and one is worse then the next


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i am going to buy some 99 se-l tails and center pc soon from my dealer...

you would thinkthat i should have them already being that i have a 99-se-l but the last owner crashed it up and when i bought it it had the red orange tails with the red center pc...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *i am going to buy some 99 se-l tails and center pc soon from my dealer...
> 
> you would think that i should have them already being that i have a 99-se-l but the last owner crashed it up and when i bought it it had the red orange tails with the red center pc... *


Well let us know how much they rape....I mean charge- you for them....lol

I wish I could just find one sitting in a junkyard--I think I'd pass out on the spot--lol


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

98 each tail and 110 for the center


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

that's not too bad. which nissan?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i talked to Greg @ Mossy...

he said he can get them for 80 bux a side and 108 for the center peice..


----------



## chef (Apr 30, 2002)

woohoooooo, I just ordered my tail lights. Thanks LIUSPEED for the info.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no prob.. join the UR group buy 2 chef


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

Maybe this will clear everything up:
In the year 1999, Nissan had an anniversary year, and so they released Special Edition cars in all of their models, Maxima, Altima, and Sentra. I don't know about their trucks though. Anyways, the Sentra SE, as it was known is 1998 with the SR motor, was dubbed the SE-L, the "L" standing for limited, in their anniversary year of 1999. Nissan jazzed it up a little bit with the clear rear signals and the faux carbon fiber center piece. 
Now, again in the 1999 year, with the GXE model Sentra, they just slapped a "Limited Edition" badge on the front fenders, and I think that thats all that they did with the GXE. 
So, mainly, an SE-L is just an SE with a tweaked rear end and the GXE is the same thing as years before. 
Sorry if that was all redundant, but I was getting confused myself. Hope that helps.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey. thanx alot dude.. that info was wonderful.. it expanded my knowledge.. no wonder many nissan parts place dont know what im talkin about.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i feel so lucky to have a upgraded se....lol


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

SR20Sentra98 said:


> * Now, again in the 1999 year, with the GXE model Sentra, they just slapped a "Limited Edition" badge on the front fenders, and I think that thats all that they did with the GXE. *


I also have a factory anti-sway bar on my 99 GXE Limited Edition.
Not sure if it came on the GXE before that...

I also noticed that the 94 (B13) is a Limited Edition model. Maybe they release the Limited's with the final year of a certain body style?

I should order the SE-L lights from Greg.....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

YO Greg at Mossy hasnt answered any of my e-mails. WUt are U guys doing calling him direct or wut?????


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

OH and are those prices including S/H?????????


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nope... i dont think so shipping. i calll greg direct.. it is easier that way


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *
> 
> 
> I also noticed that the 94 (B13) is a Limited Edition model. Maybe they release the Limited's with the final year of a certain body style?
> ...


Not true, though they changed the body style of the Maxima and Sentra in 2000, they did not change the Altima. 
I don't know what year exactly Datsun became Nissan officially, but I think that 1994 was either the 10th or 15th anniversary, making 1999 either the 15th or the 20th anniversary. It's still complicated though.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

SR20Sentra98 said:


> *
> 
> Not true, though they changed the body style of the Maxima and Sentra in 2000, they did not change the Altima.
> I don't know what year exactly Datsun became Nissan officially, but I think that 1994 was either the 10th or 15th anniversary, making 1999 either the 15th or the 20th anniversary. It's still complicated though. *


Yea, the Alty did not change in '00, did it???
There were 2nd gen. Limited Edition Alty's in '99?
Man, could they make it any more complicated?

Oh well....

I really like the SE-L tails. More money going to Mossy!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

SOUNDS like everyone is going to have them pretty soooooon!!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *SOUNDS like everyone is going to have them pretty soooooon!!!!  *


Yea, but mine will still be wired so that the stock turns are my reverse lights, and the stock brake/tail is my turn/tail.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

OH thats right cuz u got the skyline tails from Syndicate right.....


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

i didn't read all the posts here(so if i'm repeating someone- feel free to call me a bad name) but one suggestion for ordering parts from a dealership is to get a VIN# from a specific vehicle you need parts for, i.e. if you want SE-L tails- get some1's SE-L VIN, because in their database it is possible that they make no distinction between the tail lights.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *OH thats right cuz u got the skyline tails from Syndicate right..... *


Yea, the rear trim paned that holds the OEM reverse lights, has my 4 inch round brake/tails. Not really "Skyline style", as I don't have rounds in the outside corners.


----------



## NissanGuy01 (Apr 30, 2002)

SR20Sentra98 said:


> *Not true, though they changed the body style of the Maxima and Sentra in 2000, they did not change the Altima.
> I don't know what year exactly Datsun became Nissan officially, but I think that 1994 was either the 10th or 15th anniversary, making 1999 either the 15th or the 20th anniversary. It's still complicated though. *


Anyone every heard of an Anniversary Edition Maxima? It was the 20th Anniversary of the maxima in 2001 I believe. Before the maxima was called the maxima, it was an 810. Just a little Nissan/Datsun history. 

Historically since the early 90's, when nissan gets ready to change the model, the last year they will put out a "Limited Edition Model" (A.K.A. B13 LE, 99 Sentra GXE Limited, 99 Sentra SE Limited, 2001 Altima SE Limited, 1999 Maxima SE Limited, etc.) they didnt change the altima in 2000, because Nissan TENDS to make a model go 4-5 years. The 2nd gen altima body style came out in 1997. But it is very complicated. If I wasn't a Nissan Slut, I would be lost as hell too.


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

Anybody got the part numbers for these SE-L lights along with the PN for the center section?

-verno


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Check any car selling place online (cars.com, ebay, etc.) Look for an 1999 SE (probably won't be listed as an SE-L). Check the vin in the listing.

Seth


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

verno-dub said:


> *Anybody got the part numbers for these SE-L lights along with the PN for the center section?
> 
> -verno *


beware thought- even if you have the correct vin, they still may give you the regular tails. nissan does that with other parts for other cars.


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

Seva said:


> *beware thought- even if you have the correct vin, they still may give you the regular tails. nissan does that with other parts for other cars. *


Exactly, so guys that ordered your tails, center section, and clear corners already, when they come in, could you please post your part numbers for everyone else including me. Thanks! 

-verno


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Seva said:


> *beware thought- even if you have the correct vin, they still may give you the regular tails. nissan does that with other parts for other cars. *


That's 100% correct. When I had front end damage they said (as most dealers do) don't fix the bumper, just let us replace it. So I said, ok, a new bumper will look better than an old one with a filled crack and coverup. They went to their parts deatabase, highlited the bumper on a picture of my car, clicked it for the parts guy to get the invoice, and I left the car. The next two days went by and sure enough there was a 97 bumper on my 98 sentra. No more stock fog light holes. I was fuming since it was a) wrong, and b) over the two days I fgured why not get an aftermarket bumper it I am replacing the old one anyway. But since my dad chipped in on the repair beggers can't be choosers.
From this:
http://people.brandeis.edu/~sethwas/cars/bump1.jpg
To this:
http://people.brandeis.edu/~sethwas/nis1normal.jpg

Seth

P,S, the best way, which is a not so simple way, is to go to any junk yard database, say car-parts.com and look up taillamp assembly for 99 only sentras. Not 200SX and no other year. YOu will get 100 places that have it. Go to all the places that do not specifically say that it is an amber turn signall, and esnd a mass e-mail to all these 100 or so places. Explain what you are looking for. 10% will get back to you probably, or maybe more. These places are getting better. Add in your e-mail that if they don't have the part in their inventory could they look for one elsewhere or tell you where elsewhere to go. that's how I find my JDM parts. look in the classified section, there is a real JDM Lucino (maybe even a VZ-R, but you can't tell) grill. The same place has the JDM crystal clear corners and headlights, plus the front bumper. It took me a week and 24 e-mails to find it though.


----------

